# Deer backstrap



## gnatboy911 (Feb 4, 2017)

Another experiment last night. I put a chunk of backstrap in my usual marinade of Italian dressing and worcestershire sauce. Also added a splash of Dale's seasoning for some salt. Normally I just pull it out of the marinade the next day and grill it up, basting with the marinade as I go. Wanted try it sous vide. 








Cooked it in the water straight in the marinade bag. 135 for about 2 hrs 30 minutes, maybe 3 hrs...not sure.

Anyways, finished it on the grill.  It was very tender and juicy. Much more juicy than off the grill. However even finished on the grill it wasn't quote as "grill flavored" as I would have liked.







But, it was perfectly cooked edge to edge. Very tasty and I'd do it again this way for sure.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

It looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## bellaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks good. How was th flavor cooked in the marinade, too strong?


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Looks good. How was th flavor cooked in the marinade, too strong?



Thanks. Actually I was surprised...the marinade wasn't too prominent. Actually less than my usual cooking method of grilling and basting the whole time with the marinade.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 12, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Thanks. Actually I was surprised...the marinade wasn't too prominent. Actually less than my usual cooking method of grilling and basting the whole time with the marinade.



That's strange. I've found the long cook and soak in bag juice makes sous vide food absorb a lot of the flavor that's present. 
That turned out good, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> That's strange. I've found the long cook and soak in bag juice makes sous vide food absorb a lot of the flavor that's present.
> That turned out good, I'll have to give it a try.



It was only about a 3 hr cook so that could have been it. Not too sure. I'm enjoying experimenting with this.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 12, 2017)

It looks really good from my perspective.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> It looks really good from my perspective.



Thanks, Chili. It was!


----------

